# Itchiness from Buserelin?



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all

So, we FINALLY started! I'm on my third day of down reg, on 5 of Buserelin each evening by injection. I've noticed I feel very itchy - especially on my tummy where DH does the jab for me. Does anyone else get this? I'm also surprised at how grumpy I am so soon. Am I responding normally?!

Advice welcome! 

X


----------



## LittleJenParker (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Pixanne,

I started DR on same qty of Buserelin as you on the 10th. My DH does my jab on my tummy and then immediatly after dabs on some calomine lotion with a bit of cotton wool and that seems to sooth the itching.

I felt a bit rubbish after the first inj but then felt ok until today i feel rubbish again. Feel like I have a hangover, headache, sick and shaky e.t.c but without the fun of drinking the night before. And also really irritable today.

I think everyone has different reactions to each drug and you just have to go with the flow. I have been told to drink lots of water and only take Paracetemol, NO IBUPROFEN!! 

Let me know how you get on. You should join our Cycle buddies, September Saphires and October Opals, were all going through the same thing together.

Baby dust to you.
 
Jen


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Jen. I'm not so itchy now, but I am ready to rip someone's head off. Very irritable and fiesty! I keep veering between this horrid anxiety (but not knowing why I feel anxious) and feeling very tense and explosive. 

How do I join our cycle buddies?

Baby dust to you too! Where are you having your treatment?   

Pix


----------



## LittleJenParker (Feb 19, 2010)

HI Pixanne,

I know exactly what you mean about the head ripping, I feel so down and emotional at the moment and my husband has decided to catch a cold now too so he cant even look after me. Thats useful! 

I think thats its perfectly natural for us to feel anxious at the moment we are going through one of the biggest things ever to happen in life, so dont be too hard on your self and if you feel like crying, cry, if you feel like shouting, shout, try to go with the flow rather than fight it.

I'm having my treatment at Burton CRM in the midlands, what about you?

The following link is for the cycle buddies page, just start posting, it may take you a while to get the gist of what everyone is taking about as they are a chatty bunch and the page is growing minute by minute, but stick with it because its reall helpful to have someone there who understands what your going through.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245783.0;topicseen

Speak soon


----------

